# nouvel iMac en demonstration FNAC Micro



## 1010 (14 Janvier 2002)

Salut à tous,

Je ne sais pas si cela a deja ete mentionne dans un post précédent mais le nouvel iMac est en demonstration jusqu'a mercredi 16 à la FNAC Micro de Cluny...
Premieres impressions :
tres belle machine mais clavier salisssant 

Le représentant Apple m'a indiqué que seul 2 exemplaires de la machine circulait actuellement sur le territoire francais.

1010


----------

